# Say it ain't so!!



## dwndrgn (Sep 6, 2005)

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire2005/index.php?id=32295

have mercy!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 6, 2005)

can't be any worse than Leonard Nimoy's "Ballad of Bilbo Baggins"


----------



## Leto (Sep 6, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> can't be any worse than Leonard Nimoy's "Ballad of Bilbo Baggins"


I'm the proud owner of this marvelous song on MP3...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 6, 2005)

As am I

Thought I'd have to join a self-help group before I found another 

Don't suppose you also have "The Laughing Gnome" by David Bowie?
Now that's a song only a junkie could have written


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 6, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> As am I
> 
> Thought I'd have to join a self-help group before I found another
> 
> ...


 
The Laughing Gnome is a classic in the same league as pink floyds "Bike"


----------



## Leto (Sep 6, 2005)

I have.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm clearly completely uninformed and unhip or whatever you want to call me but now I"m going to have to search out copies of The Laughing Gnome and the Ballad of Bilbo Baggins as well as Pink Floyd's Bike.  Something to keep me busy in the evening hours.


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 6, 2005)

not too keen on the bilbo baggins song but ive not heard it for years


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2005)

it had words?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2005)

course if he's doing star trekin', i'm up for a copy


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 7, 2005)

Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> it had words?


 
oh yes....

Ballad of Bilbo Baggins -

In the middle of the earth,
In the land of the Shire,
Lives a brave little Hobbit whom we all admire,
With his long wooden pipe,
And his fuzzy little toes,
He lives in a hobbit hole and everybody knows him,

Bilbo, (Bilbo),
Bilbo Baggins,
He's only 3 feet tall,
Bilbo, (Bilbo),
Bilbo Baggins,
He's the bravest little hobbit of them all,

Now hobbits are peace loving folks ya know,
They're never in a hurry and they take things slow,
They don't like to travel away from home,
They just like to eat and be left alone,
But one day Bilbo was asked to go,
On a big adventure to the caves below,
To some help some dwarves get back their gold,
That was stolen by a dragon in the days of old,

Bilbo, (Bilbo),
Bilbo Baggins,
He's only 3 feet tall,
Bilbo, (Bilbo),
Bilbo Baggins,
He's the bravest little hobbit of them all,

Well he fought with the goblins,
He battled a troll,
He riddled with Golum,
A magic ring he stole,
He was chased by wolves,
Lost in the forest,
Escaped in a barrel from the Elf King's halls,

Bilbo, (Bilbo),
Bilbo Baggins,
He's the bravest little hobbit of them all,

Now he's back in his home in the land of the Shire,
That brave little hobbit whom we all admire,
Just a sitting on a treasure of silver and gold,
Huffing on his pipe in his hobbit hole,

Bilbo, (Bilbo),
Bilbo Baggins,
He's only 3 feet tall,
Bilbo, (Bilbo),
Bilbo Baggins,
He's the bravest little hobbit of them all.
-----------------------------------------------
For everyone who's ever heard this song, the tune is now in your head all day


----------



## Leto (Sep 7, 2005)

thanks  Gonna wash my head with Sawyer song then.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 7, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> oh yes....
> 
> Ballad of Bilbo Baggins -
> 
> ...


no silly, words to the startrek theme


----------



## LadyFel (Sep 7, 2005)

Why does the chorus make me think Nimoy did a rehash of 'Davyyyyy, Davy Crocket, king of the wild frontier'?

I'm gonna have to get my hands on this song


----------



## Leto (Sep 7, 2005)

A quicktime version of it, there : http://www.ussjoshua.org/bbaggins.mov
You're right about Davy Crocket.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh.  Dear.  God. 

On the other hand...have any of you heard the recent work Shatner did with Ben Folds?  Surprisingly, some of it actually works.  Scares me to say that, but its true.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Sep 7, 2005)

I have "Bilbo Baggins" on mp3, as well as the B-Side, "Highly Illogical" which I think is possibly better than the Bilbo track.

Also, just a quick note about Shatner, what most non-UK'er won't be aware of is that during Shatners recent vists to the UK, he took a job with Kellogs to do their All-Bran ads. He did about 6 or so of them, they're ok I suppose.


----------

